# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Sexual size differences in Bull Snakes

## Dana C

I came across an interesting paper on size sexual dimorphism in Bull Snakes and thought I would share.
http://www.herpconbio.org/Volume_4/I...apfer_2009.pdf

----------

_cmack91_ (02-01-2012)

----------


## Skiploder

> I came across an interesting paper on size sexual dimorphism in Bull Snakes and thought I would share.
> http://www.herpconbio.org/Volume_4/I...apfer_2009.pdf



Isn't this the one I posted in your other thread?  :Confused: 

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...=1#post1752199

----------

